# In Heat- when does it begin?



## Raider Rick (Jun 17, 2011)

​hello everyone,
reading here in regards to heat cyles brings me to ask this question. When, or better yet, at what age do females actually start having these heat cycles? Also, if spayed, does this prevent from having the males "hump" the females? The only sure thing I know, (maybe, LOL) is that females give off this scent that attracts the males and they go crazy trying to go after the females. Any info of course will help. Many thanks.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Heat cycles can start as early as 6 months to as late as 18 months
http://vetmedicine.about.com/od/pregnancybirthindogs/f/k9_estrus.htm 
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/breedingheat.htm


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

my girls came in around the 7-8 month , depends on the dog though. And the spay thing will keep males from producing lol but the humping thing may not stop my male will try and hum other males , even my females hump eachother lol its more a dominant thing then anything.


----------



## Raider Rick (Jun 17, 2011)

I have been told the humping is a dominant behavior. More than likely I will have the female done, as for the male, I have a tough decision to make. Only because I live in a house full of women and my pup and I are the only males here. Hahaha. But seriously, I didn't get my pups to be a byb. I too don't believe in them. I'll leave that to the pros. I got them cause I had one as I was growing up, my oldest daughter did as well and now since we've been blessed with a new addition she should too. Thank you both blue_nose_bella and angelbaby. PS those lniks were very helpful


----------

